# New catseeds



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

This is just Screech all over :roll: 

I walk into the conservatory and find her sleep in the seed trays :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She is warming them for germination!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I see she was smart enough not to sleep in the 'cactus bed'!!! :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Heidi n Q said:


> She is warming them for germination!












Sorry, but I can't top that.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Maybe she's hoping for catnip to sprout :lol:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Heidi n Q said:


> She is warming them for germination!


That would be great, except they are already shooting and she crushed them all.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Wow. 8O What kinds of seeds did you buy? I want to grow a Screech too!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

horseplaypen said:


> Wow. 8O What kinds of seeds did you buy? I want to grow a Screech too!


me too me too! :heart


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Zalensia said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > She is warming them for germination!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: ...awesome pictures!!


----------



## Screech_Rules (Apr 5, 2007)

> Wow. Shocked What kinds of seeds did you buy? I want to grow a Screech too


aren't we lucky zalencia! i got a screech too!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

horseplaypen said:


> What kinds of seeds did you buy? I want to grow a Screech too!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Screeches don't grow on trees, you know.









everybody go :roll:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Awww, curled up sleepy kitty. :heart


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute  . She must love the warm soil :lol: :wink: .


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

Naughty kitty  

But great pictures!!

Michelle


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

So that's how we get kittens huh? :lol:


----------

